# Homemade Lathe (WIP)



## bravo (Apr 22, 2017)

I have been collecting and buying parts for this project for months. I thought this would be a good place to share my project. I like the idea of sharing and bouncing ideas of of people. Not to mention getting some pointers from people with experience with a project like this. 










Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## westsailpat (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey bravo , I love home made stuff about 5 life times ago I was in this guys shop and he showed me this lathe he made out of a straight 8 engine block . To bad about the Tapatalk for some reason it does not work well here hopefully some one will help out , I would like to see the pics .


----------



## Superburban (Apr 22, 2017)

bravo said:


> I have been collecting and buying parts for this project for months. I thought this would be a good place to share my project. I like the idea of sharing and bouncing ideas of of people. Not to mention getting some pointers from people with experience with a project like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason the pics will come up when quoted (or just go through the quote process, and then do not post the reply, if you just want to see the pics).

Bravo. I am a big one for home made stuff, but unless you are after something for a special pour pose, I think you would be much better off by looking for a good used lathe. The accuracy and strength will not be anything close to what you will get out of a real metal lathe. Just keep an eye out on Craigs list.


----------



## bravo (Apr 22, 2017)

Superburban said:


> For some reason the pics will come up when quoted (or just go through the quote process, and then do not post the reply, if you just want to see the pics).
> 
> Bravo. I am a big one for home made stuff, but unless you are after something for a special pour pose, I think you would be much better off by looking for a good used lathe. The accuracy and strength will not be anything close to what you will get out of a real metal lathe. Just keep an eye out on Craigs list.


Honestly I just wanted to build something challenging. I have so much stuff I have been collecting for just such a project.


----------



## Superburban (Apr 22, 2017)

Do a Google search on Gingery lathes, or just home made lathes. There is lots of good info out there, just need to find the right search terms.

A couple of things you need to do, is make sure the saddle travel is parallel to the center-line of the spindle (unless you want to make everything tapered). Then the cross slide should be 90 degrees to the spindle, so cross cuts are flat. After that, strength, and repeat ability are things to look for.

Having a hole through the center of the spindle, is another good feature. Otherwise you will be limited to doing short pieces, or doing everything between centers.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2017)

Photos fixed


----------



## bravo (Apr 22, 2017)

Been watching videos reading articles and studying the lathe at work. I have learned so much about so many things I never had any clue about. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bravo (Apr 22, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Photos fixed


Thanks 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bravo (Apr 29, 2017)

Gear rack and pinion arrived.


----------



## brino (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi @bravo, it looks like your stock is coming together.

However, I'm just seeing the dreaded red X's....unless I use the "Reply" trick.
As I understand it those are due to using tapatalk in a certain way. There's a post here about a work-around:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-post-photos-from-tap-a-talk.55947/

For others , here are @bravo's pics:





-brino


----------



## bravo (Apr 29, 2017)

brino said:


> Hi @bravo, it looks like your stock is coming together.
> 
> However, I'm just seeing the dreaded red X's....unless I use the "Reply" trick.
> As I understand it those are due to using tapatalk in a certain way. There's a post here about a work-around:
> ...


Very informative. I have made the adjustment. Thank you 



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Apr 29, 2017)

Interesting project! Will be watching the progress so please keep posting.


----------



## bravo (Apr 29, 2017)

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bravo (Jun 10, 2017)

Been too busy to get much done but I did manage to get the adapter plate finished and within .004ths. going to do more this weekend. Also going to post about my adventures in nickel electroplating. Lol
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------

